# Tiltshift Photography



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just been having a play about with tiltshifting some photos I took, giving things the miniature effect. I keep meaning to put some time aside for taking some photos purposely for doing this for a bit of fun...


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Done right, and with the right photo in the first place, this effect can look awesome.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, which is why I'd like to go out one day and take some shots purely for tilt shifting. I think they need to be distant shots to work best. Im currently just playing with photos Ive already got.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Can I ask what tiltshifting is??


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pix mate .


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

so cool :thumb:

Last pic looks like a model slot car setup....keep posting the ones you do


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

sistersvisions said:


> Can I ask what tiltshifting is??


A quick explanation....

Tilt shift lenses are traditionally used to take shots of buildings/structures and prevent the converging verticals that you don't see with your eye but the camera captures. It does this by controlling the angle of the lens.

Tilt shift photography is also used to create "fake miniatures" like above as it creates a very shallow depth of field.

You can recreate this effect in Photo Shop/Elements or similar by adding blur gradients.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That's weird! Looks like little model villages.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you have the original photos to compare? It would be interesting to see.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

LeeH said:


> That's weird! Looks like little model villages.


That's what tiltshift photography is....:thumb:

Has to be the right shot for it to work though.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Do you have the original photos to compare? It would be interesting to see.


Ask and thou shall receive...


----------



## Catt274 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice shots of St Ives mate


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

is it a special lens then ?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like a lego catalogue? Cool as beans


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's a website that I use..

http://tiltshiftmaker.com

Lots of fun to be had :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great selection of pics Leadfarmer. The F1 shot came out spot on.

Nearest I've got to a half decent subject matter was


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

My canon 650d has a tilt shift setting that does a great job of miniaturising. But thats way too easy though lol


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

How about a car related one?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Quick comparison I shot out the upstairs window. This was using the Miniature setting on the camera, not a tiltshift lens.

*original:*








*miniature setting:*


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

After seeing this thread yesterday I had a go in Photoshop CS5 today.

Actually not a difficult effect to do....here was one of my efforts.

Photo taken at DLRP this Jan on my iPhone5.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Buck said:


> A quick explanation....
> 
> Tilt shift lenses are traditionally used to take shots of buildings/structures and prevent the converging verticals that you don't see with your eye but the camera captures. It does this by controlling the angle of the lens.
> 
> ...


My Canon compact camera has this feature built in. Very amusing in video mode...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

From a cruise in 2012.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

chefy said:


> is it a special lens then ?


You can get special lenses, but I just use software on my laptop. Basically all thats happening is the top and bottom of the photo is blurred out, making the middle section appear miniaturised. One thing that does help is if the original photo is taken at a distance.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a tilshift plugin for my videos on final cut pro yet to use it properly yet though wanna have a go on this site, probably better control on photoshop


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres a go I had on the website I don't really have the right photos for it definitely need something with a bit of distance to make it work!

Gonna keep an eye out for something that can work and have another go


----------

